# ANTQ. CAST IRON NEW ROGERS FRET SAW SCROLL SAW



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello all I am new to this forums website and sorta new to woodworking. I am interested in getting a scroll saw. I came across this and considering buying it (antique treadle scroll saw) I am fascinated with the old way of woodworking and would love to have this. I was wondering if anyone knows if this is a reasonable price and what are the pros and cons of a treadle scroll saw vs say a modern excalibur scroll saw? What are the limitations of the treadle, board thickness a issue, etc.?I know probably speed and how long it takes to get work done but that is understandable with a antique. I really like the old fashion way of work but if it doesn't weigh out in pros vs cons I think I would rather pass.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't know the answer, but will see if I can bump it back up to the top.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

There's one in Baldwin City Kansas for $295.


----------



## Christophret (Dec 2, 2012)

*what are the pros and cons of a treadle scroll saw vs say a modern excalibur scroll saw?*

Night and day.

I would love to have a treadle saw, and I actually had the oppertunity to try one last week at the NY State fair. 
The cool factor is : They look cool and at 140+ years old they still work, and well.

But if you want to be productive and not fumble with blade changes and re-tensioning the blade for every cut, you really want a newer machine.
Its really a matter of personal preferance. If It we me? I would buy both. lol


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

The only time I've ever seen anyone use a Treadle saw vs a newer one was for super intricate pieces I know of a canoe maker here in the adirondacks him and his son build them and they are beautiful and have a large price tag but he cuts all his detail work using those saws because he can slow the cut down so low for the super tight radiuses he needs.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

I know this is an old post, but I just ran across this discussion and want to add a few comments about New Rogers treadle scroll saws. I own and operate a New Rogers, which is the second I've owned. The first thing to remember is that treadle scroll sawing works at a somewhat slower pace than modern electric saws. Once one gets into a nice, steady pedaling rhythm, one can saw quite quickly, but it will never be as fast as an electric. 
The second thing to remember is that yes, they ARE designed to operate using treadle sewing machine belts, and do so well. Fortunately, there is a lot of interest in treadle sewing nowadays, so belts and instructions for installing them are readily available on line. A few adjustments may be needed as the leather belt stretches.
Third, I have heard complaints about New Rogers "breaking blades". These folks always had too much tension on the blade, and were advised to loosen the wing nut on the rear of the upper arm. Some people using modern scroll saws have a nasty habit of over-tightening the tension on the blade, which will cause it to snap. Modern scroll saw blades WILL work in the New Rogers. Place the blade in a vice and snap the pin ends off, then grind the ends down a little narrower to fit in the blade clamps. (This takes about a minute to do). Some saws have blade clamps which will swivel 90 degrees. Make sure yours are oriented in the correct direction. 
One last note: The blade goes in with the teeth pointing DOWNWARD. Some modern scroll saw users haven't caught on to that fact, either.
A little practice pedaling, and a few adjustments, and you'll be hooked on treadle scroll sawing. It's very peaceful and therapeutic.


----------

